# round 4 multi grow



## fruity86 (Dec 30, 2009)

hello peeps this is my 4 grow and here the info
*veg room
*3x3x4
250watt cfl
soil and perlite 60/40
iguana juice grow
temps in low 70s
*flower room*
3x5x6
600watt cooltube
4inch can/fan
big bud
hamerhead pk 9/18
carbo load
iguana juice bloom
overdrive
temp in mid 70s

now for the good bit 
*seeds
*WORLD OF SEEDS Afgan Kush Special (1)F
G13 Pineapple Express (1)F
CERES SEEDS Orange Bud (1)F
DNA KushBerry x Skunk (3)R
DNA Sleestack x Skunk (3)R
and last but no mean least some russian rocket fuel autos to breed for next summer


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice line-up. I'm in!


----------



## Locked (Dec 31, 2009)

I hve to pull up a chair...I gotta see how that DNA Sleestack x Skunk grows out...I hve the free beans myself as do most of us I figure....The RRF is an awesome strain as well...those yielded over 2 ounces a plant for me...good luck and GREEN MOJO...


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 31, 2009)

all seeds apart from 1 sleestack have poped done no ifr you can see on the pic anyway here the piuc


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

And it begins....again!  maybe a slow starter that last one huh? Good germ ratio, top notch my friend!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 31, 2009)

its only been 24 hours chef my friend  give it time she will pop then we will be at 100% gem rate lets make this thred the DNA comp and compare the best bud pic by the end off july that give every1 plenty of time to get thing up and growing


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm sounds good i need a bit to make room fer 2, i think i'll do the kandy kush and the sleestack.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds good chef my man pop theh puppys make room


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

some have broke ground pineapple express 2sleestacks and 1 kushberry the pineapple has lost its shell witch is pic 1 pic 2 group shot just before watering also i had to put them in dirt on new years day so no perlite till i transplant them


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2010)

GREEN MOJO to ya's babies Fruity...good luck bro...


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

All the GREEN to ya bro Ill be watchin


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 2, 2010)

i wanna see how the sleestack does, well, all o them! GL FRUITY!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 3, 2010)

thank IRISH CAPTAIN1 and FASTCASH


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey peeps check this out 1 of my sleestacks seeds is 2 are they twins?
also all seeds apart from 1 kushberry and 1 sleestack have broke ground here the pics


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

zip has a name for the two headed beast, can't remember what...

looks like two seeds , 1 hole?...

and it begins...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

whoa another double! Congrats on the big pop! gonna keep an eye out on the twin.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

had a accident tonight knock over 1 of the baby sleestack didnt snap any roots so hopefully all is good fingers crossed
all seeds are up now and the twins are doing good heres some pics and thanks for the congrats chef ive never had twins b4 
pic 1 the accident
pic 2 sleestack 
pic 3 twins
pic 4 group shot


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

has any1 ever grown orange bud heres wot the seed bank say the mrs picked it 


Ceres Seeds Orange Bud is a very appreciated marijuana variety. This famous outdoor seed-strain from California was brought to Holland in the early eighties and perfected for indoor and greenhouse cannabis growers.
Mostly sativa, Orange Bud cannabis seeds can grow up to 3 feet tall, and at least 1 foot of that height is thick cola. Flowering takes 55 days is completing with solid, resinous buds with thick clumps of pistils growing over them. When mature, they give this marijuana plants an overall colour that is more orange than green. The buds of the Orange Bud are particularly brightly coloured. Both deep orange and deep pink hairs cover the bud. Not only is it a beautiful orange variety of marijuana but the buds smell like orange.
Orange Bud marijuana seeds are a good choice for both experienced cannabis growers and beginners. They are quite resistant to mould and diseases and give the yield up to 400 gr per plant. It is definitely one of the much easier strains to both clone and cultivate under even the harshest of conditions.

Orange Bud is a cannabis variety with powerful, strong, sweet, orange aroma and an extra fruity taste. Remaining its powerful high (THC -16.5%), easy mellow effect and smooth, pleasant smoking features it is still a variety that's very much in demand with the light smoker.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 5, 2010)

Im in. Good luck fruity.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Fruity i've seen that! Your gonna make a good run at Bpotm not to meantion it's gonna be schtinky!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

hey guys the russian rocket fuel came today time to grem them:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Do it!


done it


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

just an update
hello peeps so after a 12 hour rest in the paper towels 1 russian rocket fuel has choise to enter the big world of bud 
now thats the quickest any seeds has cracked for me 9 more to go


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 6, 2010)

12 hours, nice.

 i put some seeds in about 24 hours ago and no progress yet  mine about 6-7 years old in some cases though


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2010)

lets get to crack'in...lol...


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey peeps so 1 week above dirt and this is where we are at the afgan kush has some realy wide leave compared to the orange bud the twins are doind fine and i nearly forgot we have 3 RRF just breaking ground 9 crack out of the 10 but ive still not give up on it yet couple more days in the paper towels just to be sure anyway here the pics
pic 1 kushberrys
pic 2 orange bud 
pic 3 afgan 
pic 4 orange bud and afgan side by side
pic 5 group shot
pic 6 twin sleestacks
pic 7 Russian Rocket Fuel


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice job! Rooting fer the twins! I had twins once it was the happiest.....nevermind. Go sleestak!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks chef ive never had twins so i want them to do wellso all the green mojo you got bro send it this way


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey peeps fort id put sum pics up all are doing well heres the pics
pic 1 group shot 
pic 2 kushberrys
pic 3 sleestacks
pic 4 sleestack twins
pic 5 pineapple ex
pic 6 afgan kush special
pic 7 orange bud
pic 8 russian rocket fuel autos all but 1 have broke groung and the little seed that i didnt think would crack has so hopefully 2moz it will be in soil 100% grem rate again :woohoo: 
pic 9 every thing in the veg box


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 12, 2010)

just a couple of pics at 12 days veg how do you think there doing ?
pic 1 pineapple express
pic 2 afgan kush special
pic 3 orange bud
pis 4/5 group shot kushberrys back sleestack middle front row left to right pinapple, orange bud ,afgan
pis 6 group shot with the russian rocket fuel auto 
pic 7 sleestack twins
also the little seed that tuc days to crack looks like it has give up :cry: but still 9 out of 10 isnt bad


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Fruity!  Nice mix you got going :holysheep:

Looking


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks cunga for stoping by


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

hello peeps just a couple of pics the  auto RRFs are 6 days old 1 still hasnt broke ground so i had a little pokein there and it has died 8/10 isnt tht bad 
all the dna feebies and the rest are at 2 weeks do you guys think the RRF are small for 6 days ?
all comments welcome


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

My road runner was that way and became a late bloomer.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey guys just ordered hammerhead pk 9/18 and bud ignitor im going for the wide range of nuts on this grow heres the line up 
iguana juice grow
bud blood
bud ignitor
iguana juice bloom
big bud
carboload 
hammerhead pk 9/18
overdrive


----------



## warfish (Jan 14, 2010)

I love all the strains, fruity   This grow is going to be very fun to follow along!  Subscribed


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

welcomw warfish


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

couple more pics RRFat day 8 DNA feebies and p ex, orange b, afgan at 16days
pic 1/2 RRF 1 of the biggest
pic 3 all RRF
pic 4 the 1 leaf freek of nature
pic 5 group shot of all 
pic 6 orange bud
opic 7 kushberry
pic 8 sleestack twins
pic 9 pineapple
pic 10 afgan 
i think that in order


----------



## ishnish (Jan 16, 2010)

:ciao:
looks like you got a great start on this.
GREEN MoJo!!
Edit:   What kind of camera do you have?  those pics look Beautiful!!!  all of them!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey ishnish :welcome:  to my GJ :48:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey again the camara is on my partners phone it is sony ericsson satio 12.1mp with marco seting not bad for a phone i normaly use a samsung es55 10.2 mp pic in avatar but since i broke that 1 all pic in this gj apart from the last set have been with a 6.6mp camcorder and thank for the kind words


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

Beautiful little baby's you have there fruity!  Looks like there all taking well so far


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey thanks warfish nice of you to pop in they had there first feed a couple days ago and seem to be doing well no problems so far (touch wood)


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 18, 2010)

looking good fruity. nice healthy colours and a nice healthy selection you got too. good luck.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for stopping by ta2dguy and thanks for the kind words


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful plants fruity! They look real happy under your guidance .


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

couple of pic of the RRFs at 11days old
pic 1 biggest
pic 2 the runy
pic 3 group shot
also im going to start my first ever bit of LST on the DNA and friend seeds later today so pic of how i do will be up later and thanks for stopping by mentalpatient


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2010)

There looking great so far!  Love the short stature there taking on   Must have some good conditions for them


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

hay warfish thanks there under a 250watt cfl pic below 
ive done my first bit of LST tonight here the pics wot you guys think all plants that have been LST are 19days old kushberry,sleestack,pineapple express,afgan kush,and orange bud


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice fruity! Hehe the next to the last pic almost looks like Ozzydiodude's ava! Very nice my friend!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey thanks chef i never done the LST befor it was my first time it reminds me of when i was 15 hehe lets not get into that


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a female RRF at 12days :woohoo: never had 1 show that quick


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking so beautiful. Such a nice bunch of girls you have.

Congrats on the Confirmed Female, may you have many more!


----------



## warfish (Jan 20, 2010)

female confirmed at 12 days?  that's crazy, fruity!   Grats on the early girl


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey thank tc i think you may of help the female count just been to check on the flowering tent and had a little look it the veg room and 3 females now:woohoo: i no autos are quick but this is alot quicker then any other auto ive grown my little girls are growing up so fast   hey warfish how you doing thanks for poping in


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok peeps new up date the breeding project may not be happening any more 7 out of the 8 RRF are female i hope the last 1 (the runt) is male ive also got to many plants witch i suppose isnt a bad thing 
the LST on the DNA freebies and friend has turned out fine also they have been repoted to 1 gal tubs i think i may have to put all the RRF in a 5gal bucket and put them in my flower tent im not to bothered about the yeild il get from them on 12/12 i just wanted to make seeds anyway heres the pics
pic 1 all plant group shot
pic 2 DNA and friends group shot
pic 3 RRF group shot
pic 4and5 the twins (just 4 you chef  )
pic 6 LST on sleestack
pic 7 the first female to show at 12 days 
pic 8 the runt i so hope is male
o i forgot the RRF arr 2 weeks today and the rest are 22 days old


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 23, 2010)

looking good fruity. green and happy. the more i see a good auto grow the more i wanna try. i am glad you gave lst a try, you may never leave another plant alone again. i find lst to be the best thing ever.im def. keeping an eye on this one if thats cool with you.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 23, 2010)

fine by me TA2DGUY pop in when ever you want i think you may be right about the LST i like the  idea of the multi colas o ye thanks for the nice comments


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

hello growers just an update the auto breeding project is out the window i have 8/8 females so im stuck with them 
i have had to stick 6 of them in a 20L bucket and put them in my flower tent i know they need more light then 12hours and that they shouldnt be in the same pot but you got to do wot you got to do
im not to bottered about the yeild as i only wanted to make seeds from them anyway 
pineapple ex has shown female :woohoo: 
all 3 kush berrys have showed female :woohoo: 
now the sleestacks 1 female so far 2 still not shown 1 of them being the twins
afgan and orange bud still not shown but hopefully female as they were fem seeds now i have a new problem i only want 1 kushberry and 1 sleestack should i wait till the sleestacks have shown before i pick or just give the plant that havent shown yet to my mate that grows ? wot would you do ? 
i will put pics of the auto RRF later there asleep 
pic 1 birds eye view of all DNA and friends
pic 2 thesleestack twins
pic 3 veg room shot


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn fruity the twins look awsome! Hey bud are those clear mediums ya got. Did my first p-express grow in one. It'll go fer veg but once in flower it will affect bud growth. Some tape or diff mediums would help keep the roots from getting damaged. It'll go fer awhile the just stop! Like suspended in time. Once i put my lady in a regular medium she took off again. Keep iy growing my brother!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

very cool grow you have a great green thumb!  plants are beautiful.


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

8 of 8 females...  if it where me I think my luck would be 8 of 8 males, lol   I know you wanted a male and my condolences there, but still wow 8 of 8, hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn fruity the twins look awsome! Hey bud are those clear mediums ya got. Did my first p-express grow in one. It'll go fer veg but once in flower it will affect bud growth. Some tape or diff mediums would help keep the roots from getting damaged. It'll go fer awhile the just stop! Like suspended in time. Once i put my lady in a regular medium she took off again. Keep iy growing my brother!



yes chef i had them in 2 litre bottles with black duck tape round them and i transplanted them to the 5 litre 1s there in now but didnt have any duck tape left i was ment to get some the other day but beening a stoner i forgot they will probly be in these pots 2/3weeks then there final home 20 litre bucket for a week or 2 then flowered  thanks chef


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very cool grow you have a great green thumb!  plants are beautiful.


thanks you 2dog


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> 8 of 8 females...  if it where me I think my luck would be 8 of 8 males, lol   I know you wanted a male and my condolences there, but still wow 8 of 8, hehe


hey thanks warfish i now wot you mean if i didnt want any males id end up with all male i got to say i followed a post on here on how to make more females and i think it worked i gave them blue spectrum lighting , high N fert in the 3rd and 4th week short light hours 14/10 in the 3rd and 4th week and as little stress as posible and you can see the results 
8 0f 8 RRF 
3 of 3 kushberry
heres abit of info i followed 


A higher nitrogen concentration will give more females.
A higher potassium concentration will give more males.
A higher humidity will give more females.
A lower temperature will give more females.
More blue light will give more females.
Fewer hours of light will give more females. It is important to start these changes at the three-pairs-of-leaves stage and continue for two or three weeks, before reverting to standard conditions.


----------



## Dahova (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you have prblems wwith the clear jugs as pots? the light doesnt bother the roots?
They look great!
Great job pn the ratio m/f you got 



			
				fruity86 said:
			
		

> hello growers just an update the auto breeding project is out the window i have 8/8 females so im stuck with them
> i have had to stick 6 of them in a 20L bucket and put them in my flower tent i know they need more light then 12hours and that they shouldnt be in the same pot but you got to do wot you got to do
> im not to bottered about the yeild as i only wanted to make seeds from them anyway
> pineapple ex has shown female :woohoo:
> ...


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> Do you have prblems wwith the clear jugs as pots? the light doesnt bother the roots?
> They look great!
> Great job pn the ratio m/f you got


light is not good for roots and the pots shoud be light prove i just ran out of duct tape and forgot to get some


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Peeps Some Auto Pick At Day 22 All Girls Are Between 5/7" Apart From The Runt Thats 4"
PICS 1/2 FIRST FEMALE TO SHOW AT 12DAYS  UNDER 250 CFL
PIC 3 THE RUNT UNDER 250 CFL
PICS 4/5 A BUNCH OF AUTOS IN A BIG BUCKET THEY ARE IN THE FLOWER TENT UNDER THE 600WATT THEN THEY COME OUT AND UNDER THE 250WATT CFL TILL THE FLOWER TENT COMES BACK ON 
WOT YOU GUYS AND GALS THINK


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice healthy looking girls fruity!  Best of luck with them the rest of the way


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow Fruity those are some beautiful lookin girls, very very healthy. i thought i would check out you gj and see how the lst is workin 4 you. also thanks for postin the directions for increasing female ratios, i read it some where else on mp but couldnt find it again. 100% females is awsome great job and keep it up. LOTS OF GREEN MOJO for your ladies!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey there 4ever420 glad to help i will put some new pics of the LST girls up later 2day they all have a good 8/9 main shoots insteed of the normal 1 main cola i cant wait to see how they do in flowering i may have to do a bit more LST on them aswel just waiting on the last 2 to show sex then they will be transplanted to a bigger pot and the hardcore LST can begin i want to keep them all under 10" before i flower them  so my 600 penitrates right down to the bottom


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fruity, Thought I would give your GJ another coat of looking at!! See how the experts do their stuff!! Amazing Great !!  Gunna try the female Tips on my two rascals.
On and On

Ozzy.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Hi Fruity, Thought I would give your GJ another coat of looking at!! See how the experts do their stuff!! Amazing Great !!  Gunna try the female Tips on my two rascals.
> On and On
> 
> Ozzy.



i dont no about me being an expert 
but thats a realy nice thing to say thanks :aok: my grows are getting better and better from people on this site its full of great info anything and everything is here if you just look if been here 7 months and come on here every day and read and i still no nothing   hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 2, 2010)

hello growers ive pick my final 6 even tho there was only ment to be 5 they are the P Expess Afagn Kush Orange bud 1 Kushberry and 2 Sleestacks one of them being the twins also they have had there 2nd dose of LST and will be repoted in a week or 2 
somw pics of the RRFautos aswell all of them are inbetween 6 and 9" high and are 25 days and all the rest are 33 days 
pics 1/2 the twins
pics 3,4,5 kushberry
pics 6,7,8 sleestack
pic 9 the final 6
pic 10 the bucket of autos 
pics 11,12 the first auto to show at 12days


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice fruity! Looks like you'll be the first to flower the x-mas freebies. Rock on brother!


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

The LST work looks really nice.  I only did LST on one of my plants in my current grow and after seeing what it has done, well I wish I would have done them all, hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 3, 2010)

hey guys thanks for stopping in chef theres a couple more growers already flowering them i think warfish is 1 i cant remember to many grower GJ i will be flowering in 3/4 weeks hopefully they will be real monster LST to the max ladies  with plenty of main colas the 1 you see budding up in the pics are the auto russian rocket fuel thanks again guy i may put a pic of the girls up later to show how quick they bounce back just depends on how :stoned:  i am later hehe i got to go easy on the bud ive nearly ran out 2 weeks b4 harvest:cry:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

whats goin on bro? i see. i see.  ...

what happened to the single leaf plant? did you toss it?

i wanna talk about the 'twins'.(sleestack)...at the beginning of the journal, i thought, 'did he drop two seeds, in one hole?'..., and in the earlier stages of growth(a month ago), they each looked like a totally different strain. if you study the leaves closely, you'll see what i'm talking about...

then, in the past three, or so, sets of pics, you can now clearly see, that in fact, they truely are twins... ...i read somewhere that this abnominally was rare. something like 1 in 10-20,000. wow.

ok. heres the kicker. imagine if one of those 'twins' were to be female, and the other male? ( time to bring in the experts, if this rings true fruity )...

do take cuts. as many as possible bro. i'ma go ask around about this...

rock that multi-grow. later bro...Irish...


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 3, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> whats goin on bro? i see. i see.  ...
> 
> what happened to the single leaf plant? did you toss it?
> 
> ...



hey irish how you doin i tryed to slip them when i first seen the 2 shoots pop out of the ground when i first germed the seed it had 2 tap roots but i didnt think anything about it anyway when i tryed to split them i couldnt they were not 2 in the seed shell they were siamese it was 2 tap roots and 2 shoots comeing out of 1 ball ( like a belly with limbs  )
and the 1 leaf auto has turned out to be 2 main stems il put some pics up 2moz thanks for stopin in irish


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 6, 2010)

ok peeps fresh pics the RRFs are 29days old and between 9 and 12" 
and the DNA and friends are 36days and the LST has seemed to work well again 
pics 1/2 autos in the bucket 
pic 3 is the 1 leafed auto from the begining of the GJ (IRISH)
pics 4/5 the RRF auto thats under 250 CFL
pic 6 is the twins still not shown sex 
pic 7 pinapple LST
pic 8 kushberry LST
pic 9 sleestack
pic 10 the full veg box


----------



## warfish (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice looking, fruity   Your LST work has me really eager for my next grow.  As a matter of fact I may have to start another grow journal, as I have a small cabinet full of 2-3 week old seedlings and clones  
Looks like it wont be too much longer before these lil ones get to flowering.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Noice garden ya got there fruity! Whens flower date?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Noice garden ya got there fruity! Whens flower date?



hey chef thanks 2 weeks maybe 3 ive got my landloed comeing round some time this month so im hopeing my current grow is finish and all plants in this GJ can go in the loft for the day till he gone then the magic can start


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2010)

hello peeps just an update the girls get flipped today they were put in 20l bucket 4days ago and are doing fine the RRF autos are 39 days old and stand between 13.5 inch and 17.5inch heres the pics when the lights come on to night they will have a dose of bud blood i cant wait to try this stuff and see if it works anyway heres the pics by the way the twins have gone (male)
all DNA and friends are under 6inch high i love LST


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Fruity, have just chopped my Og18, turned out male. Hows the Sleestack of yours doing and how long did it take to show? Mine is really slow growing into 4 weeks and about 5 inches high. just started 2 Kushberry and am waiting for them to rear their heads.
Your lot looking great.

Cheers 

Ozzy.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 18, 2010)

:watchplant: .... looking real good there fruity. i dont got much to say   just :watchplant:  . happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats nice friuty! got some buddage i see! Keep up the good job!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 18, 2010)

:ciao:   Look'n good fruity, real good.  :bong2:


----------



## warfish (Feb 18, 2010)

looking very nice, fruity!  I really like the LST work you have done there.  Thats what my next grow is going to be all about as well, hehe


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 19, 2010)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Hi Fruity, have just chopped my Og18, turned out male. Hows the Sleestack of yours doing and how long did it take to show? Mine is really slow growing into 4 weeks and about 5 inches high. just started 2 Kushberry and am waiting for them to rear their heads.
> Your lot looking great.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


hey ozzy how thing going you ask about the sleestack well to tell you the truth its doing fine i say it b/c at about 5weeks it shown wot i fort was female now im not to sure it has alt nodes so is sexualy meture the problem was it looks like a calyx just without the hair we will see in a week or so if its male or female and also i seen alot of ? about the sleestack growing slow my sleestack seems to be 1 of the faster grown plant out of the strains im growing now hope this helps


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 19, 2010)

hey thanks for stopping by ta2dguy, chef, ishnish, and warfish
:48: pass this wilst we wait for the magic to happen


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 21, 2010)

hello peeps a couple shots of the RRF autos at day44 they seem to be doing fine the bucket starting to fill out now wot you guys think and these are on 12/12 now i no they shouldnt be but i only wanted seeds so if i only get a gram its a bonus hehe also got a blueberry clone to try in a DWC as a test run and if it works out ok il be makeing the change to hydro


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

just a pic of the blueberry clone test run she will be in this little homemade DWC for a couple days till the roots start showing through the net pot then put in a 20l bucket and fliped wise me well guys i will need it


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow fruity86, your plants look so healthy, i love the bud pics for sure. Hope the switch to hydro goes smoothly im sure it will. you know im a little supprised to see that much bud on an auto thats only getting 12 hours of light, i think you'll get more than a gram to smoke from the looks of them. Hoping you get a bunch of good beans, i think that will be my next adventure also. GL and LOTS OF MOJO FOR YOUR GIRLS!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Go Blue!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey 4evr thanks man theres no bean at the begin i germed 10 seeds and 8 came up i was hopeing 4 atleast a couple of male and i got none so i decided to put 6 in the bucket and bined 1  
the single 1 was the 1 that shown sex at 12days witch was the 1 i wanted to breed but that went out the window o well atleast i get some bud from them i plan on trying the breeding project again soon i may even do it this summer outside


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good morning Fruity86, sorry about the misread, but you cant really complain about getting all girls:hubba: I know i wouldnt. well there is always next time, and when it comes I'll be right here watching and learning with you. Keep up the good job man you are doing something right for sure!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 23, 2010)

ok peeps we have hit week 1 on the DNA and friend they are still only 8/9 inch in high from the LST you can realy see where the multi colas are going to form 
also couple pic of the autos again at 46 days there starting to fill out abit now 
1/5 DNAand friend names in the pics on the lollie pop sticks 
6/7 the early showing auto 
8 autos in the bucket 
9 every thing in the flower tent


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Fruity, Think you got all my quota of females!! I have had male OG, Kandy Kush and yesterday Sleebloodystack. Got Kushberry and Kandy going now so will be hoping they are fems. Yours are looking Great. Did you do your LST before they showed? Dont want to do mine until I know for sure.
Finished my first grow a couple of weeks ago and got some nice results.


Cheers

Ozzy.

On an On.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Hi Fruity, Think you got all my quota of females!! I have had male OG, Kandy Kush and yesterday Sleebloodystack. Got Kushberry and Kandy going now so will be hoping they are fems. Yours are looking Great. Did you do your LST before they showed? Dont want to do mine until I know for sure.
> Finished my first grow a couple of weeks ago and got some nice results.
> 
> 
> ...



hey ozzy i started LST at day 19 wilst the stem were still quite soft it seemed easier to bend them  and when they had grown abit more i just tied them down again i personaly think the sooner you start the easier it will be to keep them as low as you need hope this helps


----------



## warfish (Feb 24, 2010)

Those autos are looking really nice!  Especially for less than optimal light times 

I really like the DNA plants you have going.  Very nice work on the canopy


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 24, 2010)

hey thanks warfish nice of you to pop in


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2010)

hello peeps update autos at 7 weeks today still filling out the sleestack that i couldnt tell wot sex it was came out male so it gone all the others are starting to form pistils pic of them at the 2 week mark also the blueberry test run the ph has been up and down the last couple days but i think ive  got it under control now ( i hope) so hopefully it will start to pick up heres the pics 
i nearly forgot warfish you asked me on my last grow about the bud blood and i didnt use it well this grow i did and the girls are at 9 day from flip and are forming pistils cluster so my answer is i think it a great product and does wot it says on the tin  
pic 1/2 the first female
pics 3 the bucket of autos
pic 4 all the autos
pic 5/6 trich shots
pic 7 flower tent 
pic 8 blueberry


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice Friut! Looove the macro's!!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey thanks chef nice of you to pop in 
i forgot to say i have a new shade and new bulb aswell 3 grow out of 1 bulb it was time for a new 1 the shade is a coolstar it seem to spread the light much better then my cooltube and the bulb is a sunmaster 600w 95.000 deluxe hps


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok guys day 15 of 12/12 the sleestack has gone so only down to the kushberry pineapple orange bud afgan and last but no least the auto RRF the RRF has suprised me how much bud there is for 12/12 she is at 54days and showing amber she had her first shot of overdrive last night and will be getting flushed in a week and hopefully choped at 65days give or take a day or 2 the bucket of autos have gone back under my 250 cfl on 24/0 the 3 i had to chop didnt have a lot of weight on them i dont no if its to do with 6 in the same bucket or not but who knows they may put some weight on now they are no where near as far along as the single auto probly 2/3weeks b4 the chop now to the blueberry DWC test run had alot of problems with ph this last week but after a pm to mindzeye i now have it under control and steady she it picking up  real nice now and i have the bloom bucket ready for her she will be going in it 2night and in the flower tent heres the pics enjoy 
pic 1 kushberry
pic 2 pineapple
pic 3 orange bud
pic 4 afgan  she is a monster compared to the rest 
pic 5 group shot
pic 6 bud clusters forming
pics 7/8/9 auto RRF 
pic 10 blueberry 
pic 11 flower tent all LST plants are under 13inch


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn fruity! Massive!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn fruity your girls are lookin good my friend. Hey man i gotta ask you, do you think flowering the autos with 12/12 has hurt your yeild that much? im asking because i have 2 autos that i started but i need to flower my indica girl. just curious what you think.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2010)

hey chef nice of you to pop in man 
4evr420 the answer to you ? is YES the 3 i choped a couple days ago were around 60grams wet so il end up with around 1/2 oz there are 3 left in the bucket hopefully they will put some weight on now since theres no overcrowding the single 1 i think i may pull 1/2 oz from her alone but thats not a lot 
the light has made a big diffrence in yeild il be lucky if i get 1 and a 1/2oz from them all 
i could of been getting 1 oz each maybe more if they were in there own pot and right light sceduale (sp) not all is lose i still get a week or 2 suply of home grown any yeild is a good yeild  
thanks for the nice comments guys


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

ok guys update autos are 57 days 2day they are being flushed as i type and will be choped within the next week the single autos is putting weight on like theres no 2moz its unreal how well she is doing she is about 5% amber already 
heres the pics 
pic 1 blues
pics 2/3 single auto 
pic 4 the 3 left in the bucket including the 2 headed freak  
pic 5 the flower tent


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Auto's looking very frosty! Is the yeild what you'd hoped fer?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

no its completly diffrent well will be when i chop her i wanted to make some seeds but didnt get a male all is not lost atleast i get to smoke her smelly *** hehe 
now chef to tell you the truth on the yeild i will be happy with wot ever i get from her i didnt think she would have done aswell as she has under 12/12


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

your rrf is looking great! as well as all the plants.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Fruity, Looking Great hope my little monkeys turn out as good. If my babies turn out male I will be spitting feathers!!

Ozzy


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 7, 2010)

hey thanks for stoping in wally an ozzy happy smokeing


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

ok guys the autos have came down at 61 days not a big yeild 90g wet from the bucket and 65g from the single all in all with the 3 that got choped early just under 2 oz not to bad since i was going to bin then
heres the pics bottom row is the single 1


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

and heres the p ex, kush berry, o bud, afgan pic tuc yesterday at 22day since flip
pics 1/2 p ex 
pics 3/4 kushberry
pics 5/6 orange bud
pics 7/8 afgan 
pic 9 group shot 
pic 10 blueberry


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice garden brother! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey thanks chef not the best yeild but im pleased at how much there was for 12/12


----------



## warfish (Mar 11, 2010)

hey fruity   been a bit since I stopped in.  Harvest time in my camp had my hands full for a week or so, hehe.

Your girls are looking very nice!  As you know I have a special interest in the Orange Bud   and she looks wonderful, very full 

I have an auto or two coming with my recent seed order and am going to be forced into flowering at 12/12 as you did.  I am hoping to do as well as you did with yours, very impressive for there conditions!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey thanks warfish thanks for the nice comments you say you smoked the Orange Bud i here its a mellow day smoke ? thats wot im after it smell like fresh orange already i cant wait for her to finish have you flipped your yet ? she is a bit sensitive on the nutes just a head up


----------



## warfish (Mar 11, 2010)

fruity,  My Orange Bud girl is still in veg.  I did the final LST on her this week.  I had more males than I was hoping for so I am extending my veg time a bit more on the girls I do have, another week or so until 12/12


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

day 25 of 12/12 couple of pic for you guys 
pics 1/2 p ex starting to look super white
pics 3/4 kushberry with its long multi colas
pics 5/6 o bud just being an orange bud  
pics 7/8 afgan monster with a tint of purple 
pic 9 blueberry
pic 10 is the root they have some dark slimey stuff on them any ideas ?


----------



## Irish (Mar 13, 2010)

ha ha, fruity is holding the dank. nice man, very, very nice...


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 17, 2010)

day 29 of 12/12 all are starting to smell good now the afgan smells like hash the kushberry i cant realy tell and as for the orange bud well its name says it all the p ex doesnt smell like pineapple but she does smell very fruity i just cant put my nose on it wot she smell like   the blueberry is doing fine the slime on the root has gone she has started to put a few pistils out so shes on the road to victory heres the pics
pic 1 p ex
pic 2 KB
pic 3 OB
pic 4 afgan
pic 5 OB left Afgan monster right i like big girls and small girls  
pi 6 blues
i forgot to say i found a nanner on the p ex i am going to chop it next week when il be able to get something good from it this is a bummer as it looks so good so for the next week im on nanner watch


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Another amazing grow to learn from thanks fruity, got me excited to harvest mine, I'll be pullin up a chair for these, make some room, and share some of that fruit.


----------



## warfish (Mar 18, 2010)

looking fantastic, fruity!  Everything is nice and full of tasty looking goodies 

Quick question for you...  How much stretch did you get on the Kushberry and the Orange once you went 12/12?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 18, 2010)

:48: stinky here you go man thank for stopping in 
:bong1: and heres a loaded bong 4 you warfish i no your into you bongs now  
anyway all the girls were flipped around the six inch mark, the orange bud probably would of been 5 inch she is now 13.5inch and the kush is 17.5 from last time i measured, last time i measured them would of been about a week ago. I dont normaly measure after 3 weeks b/c they dont seem to stretch that much after that. 
hope this helps


----------



## warfish (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks fruity   I am thinking my Orange is going to be huge then, hehe!  She is currently 18" tall and 20" wide and not in flower yet    And just like yours, my Kushberry is a bit bigger all around than that.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 18, 2010)

monsters warfish big monsters they will be 2 of my afgans on top of each other shes a wide girl


----------

